# Cycliq Fly Cameras Help Thread



## kingrollo (14 Mar 2018)

For me I think this is the best camera mainly because I do longer rides and nothing else comes close to battery life. However its no panacea so I thought we could start a help thread.

I have the original fly 12 - It comes with something called incident capture protection. So today cycling along and great big lorry was trying look at the avarage speed on my garmin - he was that close - Right you b**** I thought I pressed the incident capture or wifi button - the device then powered off - so swiched it back on confident I had captured the footage - got home no such luck it had overwritten it !

Am I doing something wrong ? - I have logged a ticket with cycliq, but they rarley respond these days - any advice \ knowledge ?


----------



## the_mikey (14 Mar 2018)

I gave up on my fly 12, it shuts down when it feels like, the user interface is terrible, touch a button to turn the light on or off actually shuts the camera down, and then you start it up again but find it's lost all the video it should have been recording. Seems unfit for purpose.


----------



## Slick (14 Mar 2018)

kingrollo said:


> For me I think this is the best camera mainly because I do longer rides and nothing else comes close to battery life. However its no panacea so I thought we could start a help thread.
> 
> I have the original fly 12 - It comes with something called incident capture protection. So today cycling along and great big lorry was trying look at the avarage speed on my garmin - he was that close - Right you b**** I thought I pressed the incident capture or wifi button - the device then powered off - so swiched it back on confident I had captured the footage - got home no such luck it had overwritten it !
> 
> Am I doing something wrong ? - I have logged a ticket with cycliq, but they rarley respond these days - any advice \ knowledge ?


I've obviously misunderstood, as I thought the incident capture protection was automatic and only came on when the bike went over beyond 55 degrees or some such.


----------



## gaijintendo (14 Mar 2018)

Slick said:


> I've obviously misunderstood, as I thought the incident capture protection was automatic and only came on when the bike went over beyond 55 degrees or some such.


The manual does say, if you push the WiFi button, the previous 5 minutes will be protected from overwriting. The angle tilt should do something similar too.


----------



## Slick (14 Mar 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> The manual does say, if you push the WiFi button, the previous 5 minutes will be protected from overwriting. The angle tilt should do something similar too.


I've just checked, mine is only the 6. Explains the lack of function.


----------



## kingrollo (15 Mar 2018)

There is incident protection which is captured by the camera being tilted.
Then there is incident protection *Capture* - which is triggered by pressing the wifi button and is supposed to lock that segment and prevent it being overwritten. This isn't working for me.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Mar 2018)

kingrollo said:


> For me I think this is the best camera mainly because I do longer rides and nothing else comes close to battery life. However its no panacea so I thought we could start a help thread.
> 
> I have the original fly 12 - It comes with something called incident capture protection. So today cycling along and great big lorry was trying look at the avarage speed on my garmin - he was that close - Right you b**** I thought I pressed the incident capture or wifi button - the device then powered off - so swiched it back on confident I had captured the footage - got home no such luck it had overwritten it !
> 
> Am I doing something wrong ? - I have logged a ticket with cycliq, but they rarley respond these days - any advice \ knowledge ?



Firstly, what size card are you using? I've never used this incident capture feature (other than curiosity) because my commute is only 30-40 minutes each way and I get 3.5 hours of recording on my 32GB card. It would take 3 days of commuting for a file to be overwritten and I'll have already copied it off if it was something I wanted to review or report. If you're only using an 8GB card then I could see why you might use the function.

Have you tried testing the function at home, off the bike? 

Are you sure you pressed the correct button? (Mine is mounted upside down under the bars so I have to remember that the buttons are now the wrong way round.) If you pressed the correct button, how long did you press it for? It really only needs the briefest press, like you were taking a picture. Hold it any longer and it will go into wi-fi mode and cease recording.

My guess is that you inadvertently entered wi-fi mode, then when you switched back on, it resumed recording and your journey was long enough to overwrite the target file.

As a final, general observation: I have found Cycliq support to be very good, with quick response times and problems sorted. For me the Fly12 has been a brilliant bike camera.


----------



## greenmark (15 Mar 2018)

Slick said:


> I've just checked, mine is only the 6. Explains the lack of function.


I thought the difference between the 6 and 12 was one filmed your 6 o'clock, the other filmed 12 o'clock.


----------



## kingrollo (15 Mar 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Firstly, what size card are you using? I've never used this incident capture feature (other than curiosity) because my commute is only 30-40 minutes each way and I get 3.5 hours of recording on my 32GB card. It would take 3 days of commuting for a file to be overwritten and I'll have already copied it off if it was something I wanted to review or report. If you're only using an 8GB card then I could see why you might use the function.
> 
> Have you tried testing the function at home, off the bike?
> 
> ...



I haven't altered the card still using the original.
I wasn't aware of the brief press/long press - There is a good chance thats what I did.

Yes there was a delay replying - but they have got back to me know. (with questions not answers)

I am keen to see cycliq thrive as they are the only dedicated cycle camera company- and the battery life is worth the purchase price on its own. I tend to do longer rides so need the bigger battery life.


----------



## sight-pin (15 Mar 2018)

Glad to say had no problems with either of my Fly 12 or the Fly 6, I just use the SD cards supplied, however i've not tried the "Incident capture" feature yet.
I did change the F12 many light options to just a few, and that's about it.
Cycliq response has been very good with any queries i've had to be fair.
I found an update for the Fly 12 but as yet not attempted it, Anyone have this latest update yet? https://support.cycliq.com/support/solutions/articles/13000029854-fly12-current-firmware


----------



## kingrollo (16 Mar 2018)

Those who think Cycliq support good ....have you tried recently ?

I logged a called saturday - didn't receive a response until yesterday. In the response they asked me to fomat the card and try again (I had already informed them that the card was freshly formatted) 

@glasgowcyclist - I think you may have provided the solution based on some testing I did last night. A bit of a concern once more that cycliq aren't aware of your solution.

I really hope cycliq aren't going down the pan, however recent incidents and the general reaction to fly CE models makes me wonder ...


----------



## sight-pin (16 Mar 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Those who think Cycliq support good ....have you tried recently ?



Last contact with them for me was the end of January and had a reply every time, They are in Australia though so email replies would arrive next day in the early hours for me UK.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Mar 2018)

kingrollo said:


> @glasgowcyclist - I think you may have provided the solution based on some testing I did last night. A bit of a concern once more that cycliq aren't aware of your solution.



TBF, on p5 of the manual it does make a distinction between pressing the Wi-Fi button briefly and a 1-second press:

*1.9*
WiFi on/off
To power on WiFi:
Press the WiFi button for 1 second and release.


*1.10*
Other uses of the WiFi button
Capture/Incident protection:
If you witness an event that you want to capture and retain
when riding, simply press the WiFi button briefly. This will
lock the current and previous file and prevent overwriting.​


kingrollo said:


> Those who think Cycliq support good ....have you tried recently ?



Sure have, and the fault couldn't be repaired so they're sending me a replacement Fly12 free of charge. Mine was two and a half years old (so well outside the 12 month warranty) but they offered me that right away.


----------



## kingrollo (16 Mar 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> TBF, on p5 of the manual it does make a distinction between pressing the Wi-Fi button briefly and a 1-second press:
> 
> *1.9*
> WiFi on/off
> ...



OK - Maybe I am being overly harsh (Although the support guy doesn't seem aware of the above) 

Like I say I want them to do well - the go-pro thing doesn't cut it for me with its 90 minute battery


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 Mar 2018)

My brand new Fly12 has arrived and I'm now in a little dilemma: do I keep it or do I sell it on to help pay for upgrading to the new Fly12CE? Hmmm, decisions..

If there's any interest on here, I'll stick it on the For Sale & Auction forum.


----------



## kingrollo (21 Mar 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> My brand new Fly12 has arrived and I'm now in a little dilemma: do I keep it or do I sell it on to help pay for upgrading to the new Fly12CE? Hmmm, decisions..
> 
> If there's any interest on here, I'll stick it on the For Sale & Auction forum.



Isn't the CE supposed to be more problematic than the fly12 ?


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Mar 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> My brand new Fly12 has arrived and I'm now in a little dilemma: do I keep it or do I sell it on to help pay for upgrading to the new Fly12CE? Hmmm, decisions..
> 
> If there's any interest on here, I'll stick it on the For Sale & Auction forum.



Go on then - give me a clue as to what price you are looking for.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Mar 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> Go on then - give me a clue as to what price you are looking for.




I've had a think about it and comparing the features of both I've decided to stick with what I've got. Sorry!

If I switched to the CE I'd lose:

2 hours of battery life,
the Wi-Fi feature that lets me grab video straight from the device to my iPod,
a rock steady mount for one which appears to have a bit of wobble in it. (That might be why they introduced the 6-axis image stabilisation.)

I'd gain:

smaller,
lighter.

All for an extra £150 or so, assuming I got £105 for the old Fly12, so I don't think it's worth it for me.


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Mar 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I've had a think about it and comparing the features of both I've decided to stick with what I've got. Sorry!
> 
> If I switched to the CE I'd lose:
> 
> ...



No worries.


----------



## kingrollo (26 Mar 2018)

Incident capture protection issue resolved - it was indded as @glasgowcyclist suggested - you only need a brief press.

However I have a new problem - when looking at the footage, via a usb cable - this seems to lock the fly12 and the only way to get it going is a complete hard reset - pin in the hole job. ? 

any thoughts @glasgowcyclist !!!


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Mar 2018)

So I finally broke down an order one - yesterday was the maiden ride. Suffice to say I am not impressed. It only recorded part of the ride. It was fully setup for the light modes I wanted, but for some reason would only give me full constant light or off. When I got home I tried viewing a video - it crashed whilst downloading to my phone, then would not turn on. A hard reset seemed to fix it, but it then started jumping back into the wrong light modes again.

Finally after a full charge and another few resets it seems to be behaving, although I have turned off all the incident protection and auto turn off modes.

Any more problems and it is going back.


----------



## kingrollo (26 Mar 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> So I finally broke down an order one - yesterday was the maiden ride. Suffice to say I am not impressed. It only recorded part of the ride. It was fully setup for the light modes I wanted, but for some reason would only give me full constant light or off. When I got home I tried viewing a video - it crashed whilst downloading to my phone, then would not turn on. A hard reset seemed to fix it, but it then started jumping back into the wrong light modes again.
> 
> Finally after a full charge and another few resets it seems to be behaving, although I have turned off all the incident protection and auto turn off modes.
> 
> Any more problems and it is going back.



There is a learning curve - My first went back, and I looked for alternatives, but if you need the longer battery life there isn't else. One thing to get used to is the pause or delay when pressing the buttons or using the app.


----------



## sight-pin (26 Mar 2018)

Before i bought mine i used a Kitvision Rush 100W camera and just connected it to the laptop via cable to view or delete rides even though it had wifi etc, Basically that's how i use the Fly 6 & 12, can't say i've had any problems with either apart from a slight issue with the strap for the 6, but that's probably my fault for pulling it too tight anyway. The Rush didn't have the loop facility and started to loose it's brightness in the end but it does have the option to view live via my iphone or laptop which you can't do with the Fly's. Just thought i'd add that


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Mar 2018)

Copying the file to my phone is glacial - I think I will use my PC instead - although it would be nice to be able to overlay my Strava data on the videos via the PC. I will see if I can use the Garmin software, although it is nice how the Fly does the time sync to ensure that the image and data matches.


----------



## sight-pin (27 Mar 2018)

Just been looking at the 12 hour battery life with Reveal cameras, but it seems they're body cameras for the police etc, can't find any reference other than that.
Probably be expensive anyway. https://www.revealmedia.co.uk/products/d-series


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Mar 2018)

CRC have the old fly6 massively discounted currently. I paid £60 at the weekend for one

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/cycliq-fly-6-rear-camera-light/rp-prod154763


----------



## kingrollo (27 Mar 2018)

sight-pin said:


> Just been looking at the 12 hour battery life with Reveal cameras, but it seems they're body cameras for the police etc, can't find any reference other than that.
> Probably be expensive anyway. https://www.revealmedia.co.uk/products/d-series



Don't forget you action cam generally doesn't need massive battery life - if you just want a quick video all the action cams work - the selling points for these cameras seems to be video quality 4k , stabilisation etc.
For all its faults the fly range is aimed at cyclists - with its auto looping, and 8-10 hours battery life nothing else compares - its a bit rough around the edges - but at present thats all there is - Go-pro are shifting loads with a 90 minute battery life, so unlikely they will target long battery life as a selling point. Its a compromise - hopefully cycliq can refine things in due course - although I wouldn't be surprised if they dissappeared from the scene completely


----------



## kingrollo (27 Mar 2018)

Last couple of rides - Ive been testing the fly12 and is resistance to snot - pleased to say its passed with flying (green) colours !


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Mar 2018)

These threads might help. They're from an Australian cycling forum, and may contain information on the Fly cameras that you could use:
http://www.bicycles.net.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=96477#p1425299

For the 2nd thread, I'm just linking to the last post in it, as it's a long thread:
http://www.bicycles.net.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=37405&hilit=fly6&start=5075#p1442083

Unfortunately, you can't search this forum without being logged in, but a Google search using the following text shows plenty of results:


> .site:http://www.bicycles.net.au fly6 fly12


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Apr 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Incident capture protection issue resolved - it was indded as @glasgowcyclist suggested - you only need a brief press.
> 
> However I have a new problem - when looking at the footage, via a usb cable - this seems to lock the fly12 and the only way to get it going is a complete hard reset - pin in the hole job. ?
> 
> any thoughts @glasgowcyclist !!!



Glad you got the incident capture cleared up.

As for this new problem, I've only ever viewed the files by removing the sd card and putting it in my PC so I don't know if what you're experiencing is standard. I've only used the usb cable supplied to charge it.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Apr 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> Copying the file to my phone is glacial - I think I will use my PC instead.



It is painfully slow, as you have found. If I copy anything to my iPod it's only going to be a very short clip, certainly no more than 30 seconds, everything else is done via the PC.


----------



## Sixmile (5 Apr 2018)

It was all going so well. No problem so far with my new Fly 6 until this morning when after 20 minutes or so, I heard 3 beeps and the unit switched off mid ride. I didn't actually know it had turned off, I thought the beeps were a battery alert. Only know that I'm in work I realise that I didn't capture the second half of the ride. Has anyone else encountered the phantom power off?


----------



## gaijintendo (5 Apr 2018)

Sixmile said:


> It was all going so well. No problem so far with my new Fly 6 until this morning when after 20 minutes or so, I heard 3 beeps and the unit switched off mid ride. I didn't actually know it had turned off, I thought the beeps were a battery alert. Only know that I'm in work I realise that I didn't capture the second half of the ride. Has anyone else encountered the phantom power off?


It does the beeps tell you the battery level. The camera turns off so that you can have lights for the half hour or so to get you home. The mid ride beeps are either incident detection, or camera off+battery low warning.

If it seems like it ran low too quickly, check you are charging it with a good charger, and cable and do one of those Quick Formats when you next plug into a pc. That perked mine up.


----------



## kingrollo (5 Apr 2018)

Sixmile said:


> It was all going so well. No problem so far with my new Fly 6 until this morning when after 20 minutes or so, I heard 3 beeps and the unit switched off mid ride. I didn't actually know it had turned off, I thought the beeps were a battery alert. Only know that I'm in work I realise that I didn't capture the second half of the ride. Has anyone else encountered the phantom power off?



Fully charge it from a wall port - not a PC. See what happens.


----------



## iancity (6 Apr 2018)

Search 'DC Rainmaker Fly12CE review' - a few people have had problems and Ben Hammond, one of the head guros at Cyliq is a regular on the forum and has helped a few of the guys with problems they might have had, whether it be with the new Fly12 lights/camera or the old version. He provides his personal email if people are dissatisfied...

For what its worth I have an old Fly 6 and a new Fly 12, only problem I have had with either was the mount for the 12 snapped after just a couple of rides, but have to say support were superb, couple of pictures emailed to them and they replaced it FOC within a couple of days :-)


----------



## kingrollo (19 May 2018)

My Fly12's video quality has slumped. Its now a struggle to pick out a car reg plate - where as it was crystal clear when I first had it ? - don't know if some gunk has got on the lense - 

how would I clean the lense ? 
Any other reason why picture clarity has gone down ?


----------



## palinurus (19 May 2018)

Sixmile said:


> It was all going so well. No problem so far with my new Fly 6 until this morning when after 20 minutes or so, I heard 3 beeps and the unit switched off mid ride. I didn't actually know it had turned off, I thought the beeps were a battery alert. Only know that I'm in work I realise that I didn't capture the second half of the ride. Has anyone else encountered the phantom power off?



I have, but it doesn't sound like the same problem. I never really got the bottom of it but mine would switch off after 15 mins which corresponds to the time it should switch to idle mode if no motion is detected. In my case I found it seemed to correlate with me leaving the light on the bike overnight during winter, perhaps the sensor is mechanical and a little moisture gets in there and freezes. I haven't had the problem since I started removing it and bringing it indoors, so far it hasn't happened outside of winter.


----------



## Bazzer (20 May 2018)

I'm on my second fly 12. First one returned to Chain Reaction as it kept freezing and a needle for a master reset became my new best friend.
Had my first successful ride with the replacement today, but using the supplied 2Gb SD card. A 64Gb, (which it is supposed to be able to handle) still causes it to freeze. I'll see what cycliq say about this.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 May 2018)

kingrollo said:


> My Fly12's video quality has slumped. Its now a struggle to pick out a car reg plate - where as it was crystal clear when I first had it ? - don't know if some gunk has got on the lense -
> 
> how would I clean the lense ?
> Any other reason why picture clarity has gone down ?




Check with Cycliq first as to the suitability but Boots' own lens fluid should do the job.
Buy some paper lens tissues (the dry type), roll one up and tear off the very tip of one end. Spray a little fluid onto this end and holding it like a pencil, gently brush any residue or dust from the lens. (Don't apply pressure, just use the weight of the tissue itself, there may be tiny grit particles and you don't want to rub them into the lens coating.) The fluid will evaporate cleanly.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (24 May 2018)

On the off-chance that anyone reading this thread is thinking of buying a Fly6 0r 12, Cycliq are doing 10% off for this week only. Enter TAKE10 at the checkout.


----------



## palinurus (24 May 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> I have turned off all the incident protection and auto turn off modes.



Hadn't realised that was possible, will have a tinker.


----------



## kingrollo (29 Jul 2018)

mine seems to have given up the ghost. turned off on a ride yesterday. would turn back on - dead. Factory reset brought it to life - but now it switches off as soon as as it switches on.

Got to disagree on cycliq support - initially they were good - but now I find them slow to reply - and the replies just seem like stalling tactics


----------



## iancity (29 Jul 2018)

See if you can find Dc Rainmakers review of the FLY12 - read the comments (there's loads) but buried away in there somewhere Ben Hammond their CEO gives his personal email address for any issues people have - he seems very engaging and it looks as if he has helped a fair few people with issues they had - hey if you can go straight to the top why not?


----------



## kingrollo (30 Jul 2018)

so i raise a support ticket with cycliq ...telling them I have done a master reset but the until still wont switch on.

the solution
do a master reset and then do a load of tests...all which require the device to be on.

cycliq will be gone in 12 months imo


----------



## kingrollo (31 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> so i raise a support ticket with cycliq ...telling them I have done a master reset but the until still wont switch on.
> 
> the solution
> do a master reset and then do a load of tests...all which require the device to be on.
> ...



Credit where its due - new device on its way. very happy now.


----------



## gaijintendo (2 Aug 2018)

I've noticed, whenever I have had a bad pass, the cameras really don't show the proximity well. Is it just that I'm a scardy cat?


----------



## kingrollo (2 Aug 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> I've noticed, whenever I have had a bad pass, the cameras really don't show the proximity well. Is it just that I'm a scardy cat?



Do you freeze frame - and take screen prints


----------



## kingrollo (2 Aug 2018)

The camera cycliq are sending is the fly12 ce - does anyone know a decent bracket for this ?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Aug 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> I've noticed, whenever I have had a bad pass, the cameras really don't show the proximity well. Is it just that I'm a scardy cat?



Not at all, that's just a characteristic of the wide angle lens. 

Look at a clip where you've been given the proper amount of space by a decent driver and compare that to a bad pass. You'll quickly get your eye tuned to assessing the difference on the video. In any I have to report to police, I make a point of including prior passes that are of the minimum standard for comparison and I make reference to those in my statement.


----------



## gaijintendo (2 Aug 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Not at all, that's just a characteristic of the wide angle lens.
> 
> Look at a clip where you've been given the proper amount of space by a decent driver and compare that to a bad pass. You'll quickly get your eye tuned to assessing the difference on the video. In any I have to report to police, I make a point of including prior passes that are of the minimum standard for comparison and I make reference to those in my statement.


I was planning on taking the pixels of the bottom of the wheel and logging each car, amd looking at it on the bell curve... But life is so short...


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Aug 2018)

Just ordered the Fly 12, (older version), as I'm sick of looking at cameras for the bike so I've bitten the bullet now.


----------



## Bazzer (2 Aug 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> I've noticed, whenever I have had a bad pass, the cameras really don't show the proximity well. Is it just that I'm a scardy cat?



My starting point is; has it scared me? 
When I have looked at footage of reasonable passes the car does look a lot closer than it seemed at the time.
@glasgowcyclist does make a good point about referencing passes which are of a reasonable standard in any statement; something I will confess I hadn't previously considered.


----------



## Bazzer (2 Aug 2018)

smokeysmoo said:


> Just ordered the Fly 12, (older version), as I'm sick of looking at cameras for the bike so I've bitten the bullet now.



If you are buying a larger capacity SD card, make sure you buy a compatible one. DAMHIKT


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Aug 2018)

Bazzer said:


> If you are buying a larger capacity SD card, make sure you buy a compatible one. DAMHIKT


I've got a 32 and a 64gb card that I bought for similar uses, so hopefully they'll be OK.


----------



## Bazzer (2 Aug 2018)

smokeysmoo said:


> I've got a 32 and a 64gb card that I bought for similar uses, so hopefully they'll be OK.


Hopefully one of these. 
https://cycliq.com/sdcards/


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Aug 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Hopefully one of these.
> https://cycliq.com/sdcards/



It's THIS one. Used it today and it works a treat


----------



## Bazzer (4 Aug 2018)

smokeysmoo said:


> It's THIS one. Used it today and it works a treat


I shall bear that in mind. Somewhat cheaper than the cards listed.


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Aug 2018)

Bazzer said:


> I shall bear that in mind. Somewhat cheaper than the cards listed.


I buy a fair few cards for Miss Smoo's photography, and I only ever buy from eBay and have never had an issue with any of them


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Aug 2018)

Used my Fly 12 for the first time today. All went well until it shut down after about 50 mins. I was set to record at 1080 and I didn't have the light on.

I charged it for a good few hours last night after unpacking it, and te light was green when I unplugged it, so it's a bit of a mystery at the moment.

It's plugged back in now and will remain so until later tonight.

I've changed the quality to 720 as that should be sufficient anyway and I'll see tomorrow how it shapes up. I won't know until I get back though as it will be mounted upside down on the road bike, (out front mount), whereas today it was on top of the bars on the Marin which meant I could see the indicator light.

Getting the videos it did record today seemed to be afaff, in the end I gave up and just took the card out and whacked it straight in my PC, that solved it.


----------



## Bazzer (4 Aug 2018)

smokeysmoo said:


> Used my Fly 12 for the first time today. All went well until it shut down after about 50 mins. I was set to record at 1080 and I didn't have the light on.
> 
> I charged it for a good few hours last night after unpacking it, and te light was green when I unplugged it, so it's a bit of a mystery at the moment.
> 
> ...


IME, the quickest way to see the videos is via your laptop/pc and using your 'phone is on glacial time.
With a non compatible card, mine will, with some, tell me shortly after switching on, by switching itself off. I do however have one card, for which no warning beeps are given, but it fails to record. But for those listed by Cycliq,there isn't a problem. - The downside is they are more expensive than the one listed by you, but they do record in 1080.
Unfortunately I have to rely on the beeps, as the unit is deliberately mounted upside down on my road bike.


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Aug 2018)

Bazzer said:


> With a non compatible card, mine will, with some, tell me shortly after switching on, by switching itself off. I do however have one card, for which no warning beeps are given, but it fails to record. But for those listed by Cycliq,there isn't a problem.


I can't see the card being the issue at all TBH. The light quickly started to flash green/red not long into the red, and then it packed in as I said above. So to me it's not smart enough to dictate battery life depending on the card, and what it did record while on was perfect. We'll see tomorrow, if it happens again it goes back, simples


----------



## kingrollo (5 Aug 2018)

smokeysmoo said:


> Used my Fly 12 for the first time today. All went well until it shut down after about 50 mins. I was set to record at 1080 and I didn't have the light on.
> 
> I charged it for a good few hours last night after unpacking it, and te light was green when I unplugged it, so it's a bit of a mystery at the moment.
> 
> ...



You didn't stop for a break or anything ? or long press the wifi button ? - most switch off's are caused by this, if you angle to device over a certain angle it locks the footage and switches off - a long press of the wifi button also does this.


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Aug 2018)

kingrollo said:


> You didn't stop for a break or anything ? or long press the wifi button ? - most switch off's are caused by this, if you angle to device over a certain angle it locks the footage and switches off - a long press of the wifi button also does this.


Nope I pressed nowt. It's only got a slight angle as well and I didn't stop at all, well only for a quick comfort break 

[EDIT] 55 miles done over 3.75 hours. Just checked the footage when I got home and it stopped recording after 10 minutes 

Return slips printed, (the out front mount might as well go back too), and that's the end of my Cycliq adventure


----------



## kingrollo (5 Aug 2018)

Fly12 CE Arrived - am I being totally thick - or have I been sent a lemon ? - the bracket doesn't seem to click into place which is a worry - also the bracket does align so it wouldn't be possible to fit the camera so it points straight forward - well certainly not with the go pro style mount


----------



## Bazzer (5 Aug 2018)

I have the older unit, but are you sure the fitting in your first picture doesn't twist? DC Rainmaker https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2017/11/cycliq-fly6ce-fly12ce-first-look.html had the unit facing forward, albeit with a garmin head out unit, but the "crown" shape in his pictures appears to be in a different orientation to yours.


----------



## kingrollo (5 Aug 2018)

Bazzer said:


> I have the older unit, but are you sure the fitting in your first picture doesn't twist? DC Rainmaker https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2017/11/cycliq-fly6ce-fly12ce-first-look.html had the unit facing forward, albeit with a garmin head out unit, but the "crown" shape in his pictures appears to be in a different orientation to yours.



Nope - it doesn't twist any further than it does in the picture. 

so thats 2 fly 12's - and looking like 2 12 CEs I will have got through since Christmas this year. Do cycliq employ anyone at all in quality control.


----------



## Bazzer (5 Aug 2018)

I know from personal experience that their customer service responses are not rapid and "conversations" by email are a pain as they on the other side of the world, but if it isn't obvious how to fit, I'd contact them. It might be one of those things which is obvious once you know how. 
Who knows, an email and picture this evening and you might wake up to a response on Wednesday morning?
In the meantime, another user of a CE might be able to say where you are going wrong.


----------



## Bazzer (5 Aug 2018)

smokeysmoo said:


> Nope I pressed nowt. It's only got a slight angle as well and I didn't stop at all, well only for a quick comfort break
> 
> [EDIT] 55 miles done over 3.75 hours. Just checked the footage when I got home and it stopped recording after 10 minutes
> 
> Return slips printed, (the out front mount might as well go back too), and that's the end of my Cycliq adventure



That sounds like one of my SD cards acts.
To paraphrase what I said up thread, if it isn't one of the Cycliq recommended cards. IME they don't work properly. However the Cycliq recommended ones work perfectly.


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Aug 2018)

Bazzer said:


> That sounds like one of my SD cards acts.
> To paraphrase what I said up thread, if it isn't one of the Cycliq recommended cards. IME they don't work properly. However the Cycliq recommended ones work perfectly.


If that is the case then it's ridiculous. The card in use matches all the criteria of any that Cycliq recommend. 

To be honest though it all seems a right faff as well. Fitting, removing, fitting to second bike, removing to charge, wondering the whole ride if it's working or not 

So from dipping my toe in the water I'm very happy to scrap the whole idea and go back to the dark ages, it's a far simpler place there


----------



## iancity (5 Aug 2018)

"_Fly12 CE Arrived - am I being totally thick - or have I been sent a lemon ? - the bracket doesn't seem to click into place which is a worry - also the bracket does align so it wouldn't be possible to fit the camera so it points straight forward - well certainly not with the go pro style mount "_
God I'm going to be no help but some help here! I too had this problem, but it was easily fixed...thing is cannot for the life of me remember how!!! I 'seem' to recall that it was really really tight and took a good twist to get it that extra quarter turn you need, but hesistant to recommend that in case it breaks !
I'm probably 85% certain 

This is probably no help, is it


----------



## Bazzer (5 Aug 2018)

smokeysmoo said:


> If that is the case then it's ridiculous. The card in use matches all the criteria of any that Cycliq recommend.
> 
> To be honest though it all seems a right faff as well. Fitting, removing, fitting to second bike, removing to charge, wondering the whole ride if it's working or not
> 
> So from dipping my toe in the water I'm very happy to scrap the whole idea and go back to the dark ages, it's a far simpler place there



Cycliq did tell me why a similar card doesn't work, but I can't remember the detail
But clearly not all cards are the same.
As to charging, I leave it on the bike. I ran an extension to near my bike in the garage, so I can charge the camera, Garmin and front light .Only the Garmin needs removing.


----------



## kingrollo (5 Aug 2018)

iancity said:


> "_Fly12 CE Arrived - am I being totally thick - or have I been sent a lemon ? - the bracket doesn't seem to click into place which is a worry - also the bracket does align so it wouldn't be possible to fit the camera so it points straight forward - well certainly not with the go pro style mount "_
> God I'm going to be no help but some help here! I too had this problem, but it was easily fixed...thing is cannot for the life of me remember how!!! I 'seem' to recall that it was really really tight and took a good twist to get it that extra quarter turn you need, but hesistant to recommend that in case it breaks !
> I'm probably 85% certain
> 
> This is probably no help, is it



Feel a bit of tool to be honest - it did need one hell of a twist for it to click into place - still not managed to shift the go pro one though !


----------



## iancity (5 Aug 2018)

haha
I've got the go pro one as well, and I have it on an out front mount (from cycliq) with a Garmin on top...all are straight and even, so presume its just brute strength again?? but obviously I cant rtecommend in case it breaks


----------



## Bazzer (6 Aug 2018)

smokeysmoo said:


> If that is the case then it's ridiculous. The card in use matches all the criteria of any that Cycliq recommend.
> 
> To be honest though it all seems a right faff as well. Fitting, removing, fitting to second bike, removing to charge, wondering the whole ride if it's working or not
> 
> So from dipping my toe in the water I'm very happy to scrap the whole idea and go back to the dark ages, it's a far simpler place there



Some additional thoughts from my ride into work this morning. as my post at #71 was made just before I went to bed.

Cycliq supply a 2Gb card with the camera. I would try formatting the supplied card and doing a factory reset. If the camera records with the 2Gb card but not with your 32Gb or 64Gb cards, it would look like your cards are incompatible. You might also want to check the version of the software on your camera, with the last release according to Cycliq.
If it looks like the cards are incompatible it's your choice about what to do; probably driven by why you bought the unit in the first place. Personally for a few £s I'd keep it. - I have a couple of cards which are "live". A couple of weeks ago I managed to misplace one of the cards between my garage and lounge. The Cycliq compatible 64Gb replacement, was £6 more than the card you linked to.
If you are swapping between bikes, whilst the unit isn't as user friendly as (say) a Garmin, if the unit remains attached to one half of the bracket, isn't it just undoing a couple of allen head bolts?

Don't get me wrong, I am not a Cycliq fanboy. For the first few days after the purchase of my original unit, because of the number of factory resets I did, a sewing needle became my new best friend, before I gave up with it and acquired a replacement. Sure it could be improved, but it now does what it was bought for in the first place.


----------



## kingrollo (8 Aug 2018)

Any suggestions for a aftermarket fly12ce mount - the ones supplied are all plastic - and don't inspire confidence - I don't want to shell out £50 on the cycliq mount.
Before I got the ce i thought it just slot in a garmin mount ? - but although they are the same style they aren't compatible (are they ?)


----------



## kingrollo (13 Aug 2018)

Doing a bit of testing the weekend and can now confirm:-
A Fly 12 CE will survive an 'Off' !


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5342441, member: 9609"]sorry to butt into the thread with a differant make (its a dash cam out of my van that I have been having an experiment with on the bike)[/QUOTE]
Quick Q, how are you powering the dash cam?


----------



## kingrollo (13 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5347844, member: 9609"]one of those power packs for recharging phones, 10,000mAh gives a whooping *14 hours* runtime
its small enough to slip into a spec case.
I'm not after a perminent camera so this was a good workaround and cost me nothing (camera out of van, powerpack is wifes)

works wonderfully, if it was waterproof I would leave it on.
View attachment 424272
[/QUOTE]

Good god man - have you no shame ? - that bar set up needs a few hundred £££ spent on it pretty pronto !

have a look here !

https://bicyclebuysell.com/user/item/444559/pinarello-most-italon-cockpit-handlebar-mount-original


----------



## kingrollo (15 Aug 2018)

Does anybody else actually use a fly 12 CE ?

I was given one a warranty replacement for my fly12 which died. At first I was delighted , but perhaps now I see why they 'gave it away' - I just can't imagine anybody paying the £250 asking price for this. Even on the occasions it works the footage is so dark - and that is even from cycling in the bright sunshine we have had recently . I would disappointed @ £25 - let along £250 truly a woeful product.


----------



## Bazzer (15 Aug 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Does anybody else actually use a fly 12 CE ?
> 
> I was given one a warranty replacement for my fly12 which died. At first I was delighted , but perhaps now I see why they 'gave it away' - I just can't imagine anybody paying the £250 asking price for this. Even on the occasions it works the footage is so dark - and that is even from cycling in the bright sunshine we have had recently . I would disappointed @ £25 - let along £250 truly a woeful product.



I have the older version, but have you had a look at DC Rainmaker's site https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2017/11/cycliq- ?fly6ce-fly12ce-first-look.html ? A cursory glance suggests he managed to get some decent images, so if you can reproduce his settings?

The other thing which immediately springs to mind is whether the software is up to date.


----------



## clairejones (23 Aug 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Fly12 CE Arrived - am I being totally thick - or have I been sent a lemon ? - the bracket doesn't seem to click into place which is a worry - also the bracket does align so it wouldn't be possible to fit the camera so it points straight forward - well certainly not with the go pro style mount
> View attachment 422795
> View attachment 422796



Hi Kingrollo, 
Your mount is just fine. I have contacted support on your behalf who have assured me that the model when first taking it out of the box is very stiff. You must mount the universal adapter first and then mount the unit. The link below shows you how to do this. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_hN_tLw8p0&list=PLg37NGpM_zphxFKfSCan2ISN6nbUJ0BuZ&index=15


If you do have any further questions then please do not hesitate to reach out to us at cycliq.com/support.

Claire - Cycliq


----------



## Bazzer (31 Oct 2018)

Have any of the longer term users of a Fly 12 had problems with the unit in cold weather? 
In the last three commutes in the colder weather, I have lost the first hour or so of the commute, (which starts at 5.20 am). The unit has switched off perfectly normally when I have arrived at work, so I have not been alerted to the problem until I have come to check footage in the evening. - Incidents everyday meant I took the card out each evening to review footage on my laptop.
Also this evening I have found the unit has either deleted or overwritten footage from Monday's and Tuesday's rides, whilst leaving footage fro earlier rides still on the card.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (31 Oct 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Have any of the longer term users of a Fly 12 had problems with the unit in cold weather?
> In the last three commutes in the colder weather, I have lost the first hour or so of the commute, (which starts at 5.20 am). The unit has switched off perfectly normally when I have arrived at work, so I have not been alerted to the problem until I have come to check footage in the evening. - Incidents everyday meant I took the card out each evening to review footage on my laptop.
> Also this evening I have found the unit has either deleted or overwritten footage from Monday's and Tuesday's rides, whilst leaving footage fro earlier rides still on the card.




I haven't experienced any cold weather problems with it.

I have had the last scenario you describe and that was because on an earlier ride I had somehow triggered the lock feature (the one that causes the unit to record for an hour after an accident before shutting down, usually from it reaching a critical lean angle). I couldn't figure out why my recordable capacity was so much less than the card capacity and then realised I had a number of write-protected files. I formatted the card and started again.


----------



## Bazzer (31 Oct 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I haven't experienced any cold weather problems with it.
> 
> I have had the last scenario you describe and that was because on an earlier ride I had somehow triggered the lock feature (the one that causes the unit to record for an hour after an accident before shutting down, usually from it reaching a critical lean angle). I couldn't figure out why my recordable capacity was so much less than the card capacity and then realised I had a number of write-protected files. I formatted the card and started again.



Thanks you. 
I did wonder if I might have triggered the write protection on Monday. I hit a pothole I normally manage to avoid and immediately heard the write protection beeping, which surprised me as I thought it only kicked in when the bike was tilted at too steep an angle. (Which I have triggered before by accident). But I wasn't aware of triggering the write protection on other rides, nor was I aware that it could be triggered with a jolt, (assuming that was what happened).
I decided this evening to change the memory card and use one I had put to one side a couple of months back, following an incident. I may take a screenshot and see what it records on my next ride, (probably Friday). If it doesn't behave, then format the card and see what happens.


----------



## Scaleyback (18 Aug 2019)

I would appreciate a little advice from riders with experience of the Cycliq Fly12 CE.
I have recently purchased this camera/light. I have updated to the latest firmware (1.0.46.00) 
I have it set to 1080/60 fps with EIS (stabilisation) on.
I am disappointed with the video quality ! I have no problems with anything else and it all works beautifully.
I have used 1080/60 action cameras before and this Fly12CE seems pretty poor in comparison.
The output seems 'overprocessed' and lacking sharpness. This is especially noticable on vehicle Reg plates ?
which is the one thing above all else you need readable.
Can you have a look at this video clip and let me know what you think please.
This clip is chosen as one of the least demanding for the camera. I am riding on a shared cycle/pedestrian path and the traffic is passing quite close to me.
As I slow right down to pass the oblivious dog walker even the plates on the passing van/cars are 'fuzzy'

https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-GKHBvWH/0/1e1907ee/1920/i-GKHBvWH-1920.mp4
Thanks


----------



## Slick (18 Aug 2019)

Back Vauxhall Corsa number NV15 RKY 

That picture looks perfect to me even on pause and zooming in.


----------



## gaijintendo (18 Aug 2019)

Slick said:


> Back Vauxhall Corsa number NV15 RKY
> 
> That picture looks perfect to me even on pause and zooming in.


^^^
Eye test? Is your phone screen grubby after ingesting some chips? Is your laptop screen grubby from rubbing a sneeze off with your sleeve? Is the cable on your desktop loose/passing electrical interference?

It's a little dark, but so is the weather. But that's a fairly nice sample video.


----------



## iancity (18 Aug 2019)

Seems fine to me also


----------



## Scaleyback (18 Aug 2019)

Slick said:


> Back Vauxhall Corsa number NV15 RKY
> 
> That picture looks perfect to me even on pause and zooming in.



Thanks guys. Yes the Corsa is readable, what about the black van DG65 DMZ ? yes I can read it but it lacks clarity ? and I am almost on top of it No-way can I read any of the plates on vehicles travelling in the opposite direction on the other side of the road. Would that be normal ?


----------



## Slick (18 Aug 2019)

Yes, the black van is readable but the oncoming plates are a but unclear, although with you filming from the pavement you would be unlikely need to identify them. I also think if you ever did need to, it would be fairly straightforward to do so.


----------



## Scaleyback (19 Aug 2019)

Thanks Slick for your thoughts.
Please anyone take a look at this 2nd short video. This is more typical of what I see when riding. The footage is quite dark, which is not ideal but I cannot adjust
the exposure so I have to accept that. Just two vehicles travelling at normal speed. Using pause can you identify the reg No's ? I'm willing to accept it is my eyes
that are failing  This again is 1080/60 and going on what I have seen on my Yi 4K Action cam (at 1080/60) is very poor. Incidentally the Yi is half the price of the Fly12. If users confirm this is typical I will probably accept it but have I got a 'lemon' ?
https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-XCrkFrL/0/aa395b44/1920/i-XCrkFrL-1920.mp4


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Aug 2019)

Just a quick check - are you judging the quality after it has been uploaded somewhere or natively looking on your computer? The reason I ask is that most hosting sites will degrade the quality.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Aug 2019)

Scaleyback said:


> Thanks Slick for your thoughts.
> Please anyone take a look at this 2nd short video. This is more typical of what I see when riding. The footage is quite dark, which is not ideal but I cannot adjust
> the exposure so I have to accept that. Just two vehicles travelling at normal speed. Using pause can you identify the reg No's ? I'm willing to accept it is my eyes
> that are failing  This again is 1080/60 and going on what I have seen on my Yi 4K Action cam (at 1080/60) is very poor. Incidentally the Yi is half the price of the Fly12. If users confirm this is typical I will probably accept it but have I got a 'lemon' ?
> https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-XCrkFrL/0/aa395b44/1920/i-XCrkFrL-1920.mp4




That doesn't look as clear as the videos I'm used to from my Fly12 (not the CE version, the older one). I haven't used mine for several months so I'm going by memory here; I seem to remember a setting within the app that asks if your filming occurs in normal daylight, twilight or night. Maybe you could change that setting and see how it goes. Check it on your own PC monitor straight from the card as some hosting sites degrade the footage quality, giving the impression your camera is crap. Also, mine is angled downward so that I don't get too much bright sky skewing the exposure.


----------



## Scaleyback (19 Aug 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> That doesn't look as clear as the videos I'm used to from my Fly12 (not the CE version, the older one). I haven't used mine for several months so I'm going by memory here; I seem to remember a setting within the app that asks if your filming occurs in normal daylight, twilight or night. Maybe you could change that setting and see how it goes. Check it on your own PC monitor straight from the card as some hosting sites degrade the footage quality, giving the impression your camera is crap. Also, mine is angled downward so that I don't get too much bright sky skewing the exposure.



Thanks ‘gc’ 
No setting on my app for daylight,twilight choices. 
I have the camera angled down for the very reason you state, maybe it could go lower ?
Yes, footage is viewed on my PC and link is hosted on Smugmug. I have used Smugmug for my photo’s for years and if there is any loss of quality I have never noticed it. 
I think the next step is upload some video footage to Cycliq and see what that say. 
I do appreciate any ‘incident’ involving myself would mean the vehicle would be a lot nearer to me and presumably would capture clearer details. However 
Incidents happen around road users that do not affect the cyclist personally but video footage could be useful to other ‘injured parties’


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Aug 2019)

Scaleyback said:


> Thanks ‘gc’
> No setting on my app for daylight,twilight choices.
> I have the camera angled down for the very reason you state, maybe it could go lower ?
> Yes, footage is viewed on my PC and link is hosted on Smugmug. I have used Smugmug for my photo’s for years and if there is any loss of quality I have never noticed it.
> ...




Daft idea just popped into my head: there isn't a peel-off lens protector still on the lens is there?

P.S. I'll check my settings when I get home.


----------



## Scaleyback (19 Aug 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Daft idea just popped into my head: there isn't a peel-off lens protector still on the lens is there?
> 
> P.S. I'll check my settings when I get home.



Crikey ! You had me worried there for a minute  rushed off to have a look . . . . . Phew, no lens protector.

Thinking outside the box, good work.


----------



## Scaleyback (20 Aug 2019)

Ok, it seems the video compression on the Fly12CE is the problem. I have a Yi Action Cam that I have used when cycling, the footage is superior but
the user experience does not begin to match the 'switch on and forget' Fly12CE. The Fly 12CE records at 1080/60 in 5 mins segments and the file size is 1.19Gb.
My Yi also recording at 1080/60 records in approx 4Gb segments and I get between 6-8 mins depending on the subject matter ( = more detail, shorter time span)
Decisions, decisions ?

p.s And this rapid response from Cycliq support

My name is Karl from Cycliq Support Team. 

I understand that you are having some problems with your unit. Allow me to help you out with your concern. 

The license plates that you are trying to check are slightly far from your right of way and therefore it might come as a bit blurred.

Please note that since our devices are designed to look at license plates of those cars which are very close to you and the ones who are likely to have made contact with you.

Hope this helps! For further concerns, please don't hesitate to reach us. 

Cheers,

Karl
Cycliq Support Guru

P.p.s I do see their point.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Aug 2019)

Scaleyback said:


> No setting on my app for daylight,twilight choices.



I've checked mine and there's no such setting, only road or off-road. I was remembering a setting on my previous camera, a Contour HD, sorry about that.


----------



## Scaleyback (21 Aug 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I've checked mine and there's no such setting, only road or off-road. I was remembering a setting on my previous camera, a Contour HD, sorry about that.



I don’t have the road/off road setting either ‘gc’ The CE is a much changed
product it seems.

I have decided to keep the Fly12CE. It is a valid point made by Cycliq that the camera is designed to read details close to the cyclist. I was judging it again an ‘action camera’ that has different design criteria.


----------



## Slick (21 Aug 2019)

Slick said:


> Yes, the black van is readable but the oncoming plates are a but unclear, *although with you filming from the pavement you would be unlikely need to identify them. *I also think if you ever did need to, it would be fairly straightforward to do so.





Scaleyback said:


> I don’t have the road/off road setting either ‘gc’ The CE is a much changed
> product it seems.
> 
> I have decided to keep the Fly12CE. It is a valid point made by Cycliq that the camera is designed to read details close to the cyclist. I was judging it again an ‘action camera’ that has different design criteria.



Your welcome.


----------



## kingrollo (6 Sep 2019)

Ive owned a fly 12 and Fly 12 CE - IMO the CE is a duff product - the brackets are feeble for a £200 camera - and the output always has that 'just about to thunder' look. I would send it back and try and pick up an original Fly 12 

Cycliq make me despair, as with a bit of fine tuning they would be the go to camera's for cyclists - instead they are very buggy , fiddly things - I keep hoping they will release a new camera with all the rough edges taken out - but I couldn't fork out £200+ for it as it stands.


----------



## gaijintendo (6 Sep 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Ive owned a fly 12 and Fly 12 CE - IMO the CE is a duff product - the brackets are feeble for a £200 camera - and the output always has that 'just about to thunder' look. I would send it back and try and pick up an original Fly 12
> 
> Cycliq make me despair, as with a bit of fine tuning they would be the go to camera's for cyclists - instead they are very buggy , fiddly things - I keep hoping they will release a new camera with all the rough edges taken out - but I couldn't fork out £200+ for it as it stands.


Even with the original fly12, getting the app to work seemed to be oftentimes too much to ask.

I think the video footage is good enough, but I've never invested in a GoPro, so I've no idea what the playing field is like.

All it takes is another manufacturer to give the concept a bash and things go wonky for them...


----------



## Scaleyback (7 Sep 2019)

gaijintendo said:


> Even with the original fly12, getting the app to work seemed to be oftentimes too much to ask.
> 
> I think the video footage is good enough, but I've never invested in a GoPro, so I've no idea what the playing field is like



I have a Fly12CE. I think you are comparing chalk & cheese. The GoPro is an action camera and is designed to capture the best footage over a wide focal distance. The Fly12 is designed to capture ‘adequate details’ ( number plates etc) from vehicles close to the rider. This ‘downgrading’ of resolution is what allows the Fly12 to give 6+? hours of battery runtime as opposed to the GoPro’s
1.5 hrs ? The Gopro needs a much more powerful processor to process the high resolution footage, this impacts negatively on the battery runtime.


----------



## gaijintendo (7 Sep 2019)

Scaleyback said:


> I have a Fly12CE. I think you are comparing chalk & cheese. The GoPro is an action camera and is designed to capture the best footage over a wide focal distance. The Fly12 is designed to capture ‘adequate details’ ( number plates etc) from vehicles close to the rider. This ‘downgrading’ of resolution is what allows the Fly12 to give 6+? hours of battery runtime as opposed to the GoPro’s
> 1.5 hrs ? The Gopro needs a much more powerful processor to process the high resolution footage, this impacts negatively on the battery runtime.


Like I say, I both can't compare and think the fly12 good enough, so happy to agree and defer to you.


----------



## kingrollo (5 Nov 2019)

Original Fly 12 - suddenly developed a problem - whilst cycling I get the red flashing light meaning (I think) that my device is out of charge - fully charged it this morning same thing happened - checked the battery status in the app - showing 100% - master reset still the same ? 


Its a few years old - so is due replacement - but the FLY12CE is no where near as good - flimsy bracket being the biggest reason not to buy ?

any ideas @glasgowcyclist ?


----------



## gaijintendo (5 Nov 2019)

There is a scary procedure wherein you desolder the old battery and replace it and everything is good to go again.

But the connectors are soldered directly to the battery, and that's a bit spicy for me.

Is there anyone offering that as a service? Because mine was a similar age before it gave up the ghost.


Edit: scrub this, I was referring to a fly6


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Nov 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Original Fly 12 - suddenly developed a problem - whilst cycling I get the red flashing light meaning (I think) that my device is out of charge - fully charged it this morning same thing happened - checked the battery status in the app - showing 100% - master reset still the same ?
> 
> 
> Its a few years old - so is due replacement - but the FLY12CE is no where near as good - flimsy bracket being the biggest reason not to buy ?
> ...




According to the user manual, a steady flash of the red light indicates the device is recording but has 1/4 power or less. You say you confirmed that charge state via the app, when you switch the camera on how many beeps does it emit?

I always mounted my Fly12 upside down under the bars so I never saw the lights and relied on the associated audible warning instead. Are you getting any beeps before the light flashes?


----------



## kingrollo (5 Nov 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> According to the user manual, a steady flash of the red light indicates the device is recording but has 1/4 power or less. You say you confirmed that charge state via the app, when you switch the camera on how many beeps does it emit?
> 
> I always mounted my Fly12 upside down under the bars so I never saw the lights and relied on the associated audible warning instead. Are you getting any beeps before the light flashes?



Yes the double beep - which usually means the device is about to power off


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Nov 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Yes the double beep - which usually means the device is about to power off




I would charge it fully, check that the camera emits four beeps in confirmation, and leave it running to see how long it takes to discharge. The recorded footage will show you how long that is. If you're getting normal battery life out of it (allowing for age and temperature) I'd just keep using it.


----------



## kingrollo (5 Nov 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I would charge it fully, check that the camera emits four beeps in confirmation, and leave it running to see how long it takes to discharge. The recorded footage will show you how long that is. If you're getting normal battery life out of it (allowing for age and temperature) I'd just keep using it.



Well I haven't charged it because I am at work. But when I switch it on I get 4 beeps and green light - but then very quickly it goes the red light.


----------



## Bazzer (5 Nov 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Yes the double beep - which usually means the device is about to power off



The double beep is half charge, but according to Cycliq the indicator should be orange not red. (I only go off the beeps as mine is also mounted under the bars).

Edit. If it is discharging quickly, it sounds like the batteries are on the way out.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Nov 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Well I haven't charged it because I am at work. But when I switch it on I get 4 beeps and green light - but then very quickly it goes the red light.




I think you need to ignore the lights & beeps and do a real test of duration. Only that'll tell you the true state of the battery.


----------



## Scaleyback (6 Nov 2019)

‘kingrollo’ I mount my Fly12 on this K-Edge bracket.
https://www.tredz.co.uk/.K-Edge-Pro...-20-25-520-820-and-GoPro-Interface_110762.htm
The top mount accepts 1/4 turn Garmin mounts which I use with my Edge 130. My Fly12 is mounted underneath via the Cycliq 1/4 turn mount attached via the Gopro type mount. If I remember correctly the cycliq 1/4 turn/Gopro adaptor is included with the fly12. The K-Edge mount is pricey but it is machined aluminum and is not going to break. Why trust your expensive fly12 to a cheap plastic mount ?


----------



## Slick (6 Nov 2019)

Scaleyback said:


> ‘kingrollo’ I mount my Fly12 on this K-Edge bracket.
> https://www.tredz.co.uk/.K-Edge-Pro...-20-25-520-820-and-GoPro-Interface_110762.htm
> The top mount accepts 1/4 turn Garmin mounts which I use with my Edge 130. My Fly12 is mounted underneath via the Cycliq 1/4 turn mount attached via the Gopro type mount. If I remember correctly the cycliq 1/4 turn/Gopro adaptor is included with the fly12. The K-Edge mount is pricey but it is machined aluminum and is not going to break. Why trust your expensive fly12 to a cheap plastic mount ?


60 quid


----------



## Scaleyback (6 Nov 2019)

Slick said:


> 60 quid



Yep ! unfortunately (imo) there are no other quality alternatives.


----------



## kingrollo (7 Nov 2019)

Scaleyback said:


> ‘kingrollo’ I mount my Fly12 on this K-Edge bracket.
> https://www.tredz.co.uk/.K-Edge-Pro...-20-25-520-820-and-GoPro-Interface_110762.htm
> The top mount accepts 1/4 turn Garmin mounts which I use with my Edge 130. My Fly12 is mounted underneath via the Cycliq 1/4 turn mount attached via the Gopro type mount. If I remember correctly the cycliq 1/4 turn/Gopro adaptor is included with the fly12. The K-Edge mount is pricey but it is machined aluminum and is not going to break. Why trust your expensive fly12 to a cheap plastic mount ?



Is that the Fly12CE ?


----------



## kingrollo (7 Nov 2019)

Anyway think I have sorted it - Formatted the card - got 3 hours last night when testing.


----------



## Scaleyback (8 Nov 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Is that the Fly12CE ?


Yes, it is.


----------



## gregmick (4 Apr 2020)

New user of the Fly 6CE Gen 2 and the Fly 12CE. Anybody have any luck killing all of the wind noise picked up by the microphones?


----------



## kingrollo (5 Apr 2020)

I couldn't get the fly CE to do anything much. Went back to the fly 12.
Bear in mind the fly camera range is a safety camera - if you looking at making movies it probably isn't the best tool for the job.

IMO - you best bet would be some movie editing software and overlay the wind with some music.


----------



## bulldog2908 (10 Mar 2021)

Does anybody have a problem in playback with a Fly12CE? Sometimes I can see the video as expected, but other times the playback is upside down? Has anybody else experienced this?
If it looks ok in Windows Media Player it is upside down when viewed via VLC, or vice versa.


----------



## Slick (10 Mar 2021)

bulldog2908 said:


> Does anybody have a problem in playback with a Fly12CE? Sometimes I can see the video as expected, but other times the playback is upside down? Has anybody else experienced this?
> If it looks ok in Windows Media Player it is upside down when viewed via VLC, or vice versa.


I think you need to connect it to the app and decide which way up to view.


----------



## kingrollo (11 Mar 2021)

bulldog2908 said:


> Does anybody have a problem in playback with a Fly12CE? Sometimes I can see the video as expected, but other times the playback is upside down? Has anybody else experienced this?
> If it looks ok in Windows Media Player it is upside down when viewed via VLC, or vice versa.



It should correct - so which ever way you mount it - it's always the right way up.

I actually went back to the fly 12 - found the CE unusable .


----------

